# Gray Rock strainer



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Forward2 said:


> Cache la Poudre- there is a strainer on the left hand slot of Gray Rock bridge!! On both sides...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


 
Any pictures available?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

There's also not much water on either side. Why would you run it????


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ps how can it be in the "Left hand slot on both sides"????? Where's The Food????


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

This log is not much of a hazard. Last night it was sitting on the big rock which holds up the left bridge support. Still as much room as ever to run the left side, even in a big oar rig. And the right side is clear with lots of water. The tree in Poudre Park is a hazard however; be careful of that one.


----------



## Forward2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry it washed out and haven't had time to reply on here


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

